# Thanks Sonnie!



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Thanks, Sonnie, for having the $2500 Cash Giveaway! I was lucky enough to win $100. After searching for something cool HT related to buy, I decided on a new receiver. My budget system is getting a bit updated. I'm replacing my Yamaha RX-V450 with an RX-V665. My plan is to add an Emotiva XPA-5 amp to it this summer.

The RX-V665 (and YDS-11 iPod dock) will be here Friday and I can't wait! Thanks again, Sonnie. It's very much appreciated.


----------

